# Inside thestar.com Mayor Rob Ford drew praise from across the political spectrum when



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/news/insight...e-crabs-in-mimico-creek-an-urban-mystery?bn=1

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

That is just bizarre. Quite close to my house too


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Saw a similar story in the New York Times and immediately suspected Chinese Buddhists of releasing them on purpose as part of a ceremony.
Story 1 -- release of goldfish (1997)
Story 2 -- release of snakeheads (2004)
Humane Society International and the American Buddhist Confederation speak out against this practice (2012)

This may or may not be the case here, but I would't rule it out entirely. A lot of well-meaning people know very little about biology.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

characinfan said:


> Saw a similar story in the New York Times and immediately suspected Chinese Buddhists of releasing them on purpose as part of a ceremony.....


That's a bit of a leap. It's like saying anybody who carries a gum; including police and the army, are murderers, thieves and cut throats because people get killed by guns. And besides, a Chinese Buddhist performing a release ceremony behind a Church!  That is so rich in ironny, I'd be surprise they didn't kill each other with broomsticks!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> That's a bit of a leap. It's like saying anybody who carries a gum; including police and the army, are murderers, thieves and cut throats because people get killed by guns.


Unless of course they chew Black Bart...


----------

